# My Starship-The Warp Tunnel



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

After seeing the starships lately, I thought I should try one. Mine is 3/4" Baltic birch ply. The ring is laminated from 4 layers and the arm brace is 3 layers. The handle has laminations of wenge on both sides. The bands are 10" 1x3/4" tapered TBG. The finish is CA and is a little rough, but this is just an experiment. It shoots pretty well. Where a normal slingshot will hit my foam block with a thud, this one sends bits flying. I have to spend some more time with it after I go vote tomorrow.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoa! That is awesome! How do the 4 bands work? I am just wondering the pouch configuration and how you hold it. Either way this is an awesome design!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That is scary. It would take a quantum physicist to properly configure the trajectory necessary to consistently achieve maximum velocity without encumbrance.
I commend you on your Coil.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That thing looks very cool indeed. Let us know how it shoots for you. Even if it is crappy to shoot, it will make a great wall hanger!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Video!!! I want to see this thingmy in action!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

f00by said:


> Video!!! I want to see this thingmy in action!


[insert yeah that emoticon]

That thing is in its own class of awesomeness

LGD


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that's what I call " thinking out of the box ". Very nice indeed.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

secret pouch is secret.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very,Very Cool, Indeed!!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not a big believer in secrets. I'll post more pictures after I go vote and take my better half to work. I've only fired a few rounds with it so far. It seems to be pretty accurate and it hits hard. I need to get some lead ball and see how it does with a heavier projectile. I have yet to seriously test this theory, but the quad bands seem to self center when shooting. I think it would be difficult to get a fork strike.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats very cool, id like to see a video also.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool! +1 on the video!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome. four bands, front loop thingie, i'm fascinated and it looks cool too.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Shawn, that one will make you sit up and take notice. Very nice job and I look forward to a video. -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cool!! Now mount a laser and a flashlight!

I want to see some video, or just more pics. Curious on the pouch connection, too.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

LVO, if I do a Gen 2, I will have short sections of Picatinny rail on the front.


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

That is a killer design! Looks like a beauty! But does it work? 
Its all in the mysterious pouch...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet! Video + 1


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I am with everyone else that it looks great and would like a video.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> LVO, if I do a Gen 2, I will have short sections of Picatinny rail on the front.


And Crimson Trace laser-grips!!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice one!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Another one for the Academy!!!!!! Nice job Bud. Call it the "Bazooka Star"! Flatband


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow.......so cool


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

very nice!! looks comfy to shoot too


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...uber cool !


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bloody 'ell...! Top job. That ring and band attachment... err... nubs must'av taken some effort. Turned out great.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW. That is nice!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> WOW. That is nice!


Your assault rifle and Nathan's gift for Blue Skeen were what got my gears turning, I just don't have the duct tape. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry Flatband, I already claimed that name. -- Tex 
What Is Better Than A Bazooka Star? - General Slingshot Discussion - Slingshot Forum


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Op's double posted! -- tex


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't worry Tex. I'll steer clear of Bazooka Star.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope to make a video Sunday morning. I get to work two hours before sunrise and get out of work just as the sun is setting over South Mountain. Sunday I should have some usable light.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Use it if you like! -- Tex


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I forgot to post a picture of the band set up. The bands are 10" 1x3/4" tapered TBG and the pouch is one of Ray's SuperSure pouches.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Warp Factor (shawnr) 5!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry Tex, I thought I remembered that name from somewhere when I mentioned it. Woops!







Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

How about the Black Hole Accelerator! -- Tex


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Or just The Worm Hole


----------

